# Another member of the 1,000 post club!!



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

This post is my 1,000th post.

I'd like to thank the In Character forum for all their help in reaching this milestone.  Without my horde of games, I'd never had made it half this far.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 16, 2002)

Welcome home, garyh!


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Welcome home, garyh!  *




Thanks!!  Since I managed to make it to 1K in only 5 months, I think I did a pretty quick job of it.

As I mentioned, the legion of PbP PCs helped.


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 16, 2002)

Congrats!!

One day I will get there.


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 16, 2002)

I to am almost there. Almost half way there.  This post gets me one step closer


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

but you know... the really "elite" club (stretching the meaning of the word perhaps) is the 10000. It has all of 1 member.


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 16, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *but you know... the really "elite" club (stretching the meaning of the word perhaps) is the 10000. It has all of 1 member. *





 Ahh yes EN Worlds Army of One.


(Bahahahah Another step in the right direction)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *This post is my 1,000th post.
> 
> I'd like to thank the In Character forum for all their help in reaching this milestone.  Without my horde of games, I'd never had made it half this far. *




Half, isn't it more like 90% of your post are in there?  

No matter how one comes to this lofty posting goal it is a good thing.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Another member of the 1,000 post club!!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Half, isn't it more like 90% of your post are in there?
> 
> No matter how one comes to this lofty posting goal it is a good thing.   *




Yeah, well... details, details!!   

I definetly get my $25 worth from my Community Supporter status.  The hours I've enjoyed the IC forum...  well, it's a bit scary, actually.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 18, 2002)

From a fellow member:

Huzzah!

I shall be keeping track of your postcount - it helps to place just how much I post on here...


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Well, I've made another 100 posts since hitting 1,000...  TWO DAYS AGO.   

That's almost a Crothianistic pace.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2002)

My pace is average that for a few months.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *My pace is average that for a few months.   *




...and THAT is why we all gawk at your huge...  post count.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...and THAT is why we all gawk at your huge...  post count.   *




Too bad postcount doesn't matter  

It always comes back to that


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Too bad postcount doesn't matter
> 
> It always comes back to that *




Yup, postcount doesn't matter.  It's how you use it.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 18, 2002)

I dunno, Crothian.  I like a man with a big...postcount.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 18, 2002)

Congrats  , even though postcount doesn't really matter.
I for example only post in threads that actually interest me, makes me laugh or smile.

I have for example stayed out of IC and Hivemind but my postcount grows steadily, and one day I will maybe see the light at the end of the posting tunnel.

But, with my luck I would prolly die from a meteor hittin my head when I post my 999th post


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *I dunno, Crothian.  I like a man with a big...postcount. *




Excellent come to the Ohio gameday, stay for the game


----------



## Darkness (Dec 18, 2002)

Congrats! 

Myself, I've just yesterday become a member of the 5,000 post club.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Myself, I've just yesterday become a member of the 5,000 post club.  *




The fifth person to do so.  WE should get the sixth in the next day I think.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The fifth person to do so.  WE should get the sixth in the next day I think. *




I haven't started posting THAT fast.

Oh, you mean Horacio...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2002)

Exactly


----------



## arwink (Dec 19, 2002)

Congrats


----------



## the Jester (Dec 19, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *But, with my luck I would prolly die from a meteor hittin my head when I post my 999th post  *




You're closer than you think- it's more likely to be your 666th...


----------



## Liquide (Dec 19, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're closer than you think- it's more likely to be your 666th... *




Well there is no 667th post club is there (if it is not and someone makes it happen I will get that meteor in my head on my 666th post instead)


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I haven't started posting THAT fast.*



Then what are you waiting for?


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Then what are you waiting for?  *




Finals to be over.  Then...  five solid weeks of posting.

1 post every minute * 60 minutes an hour * 24 hours a day * 7 days a week * 5 weeks = 50,400 posts over winter break.

Think I'm joking?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finals to be over.  Then...  five solid weeks of posting.
> 
> ...



I've been planning to do the same thing, actually.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I've been planning to do the same thing, actually.  *




I know what you mean, I've been waiting for some free time so I can finally do some serious posting myself.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know what you mean, I've been waiting for some free time so I can finally do some serious posting myself. *



"I post, therefore I am."
- attributed to Crothian, the iconic poster


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *"I post, therefore I am."
> - attributed to Crothian, the iconic poster *




How else should one measure one's existance?


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How else should one measure one's existance? *




By the number of PbP games they play in?


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

This is frightening, but...

I started this thread the morning of December 16th with my 1,000th post.

This, on the evening of December 27th, is my 1,500th post.

I don't know what got into me...  okay, more PbP games.  But still...


----------



## randomling (Dec 28, 2002)

Me, I'm working hard on my Hivemind postcount and trying to get my IC game off the ground and I've already surpassed 500. Think I'll do it in the near future?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 7, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Me, I'm working hard on my Hivemind postcount and trying to get my IC game off the ground and I've already surpassed 500. Think I'll do it in the near future?
> 
> *




My guess is your Hivemind postcount will far surpass your IC game postcount.  I'm running five IC games, and look at how far? I've progressed.  

Garyh, congrats.  As I write this you are close to 1,800.

EDIT: In the ten days since you posted, you did do it.  Congrats to randomling.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm interested to see for how long he can keep this pace.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *I'm interested to see for how long he can keep this pace. *




My bet is that I'll slow a bit on January 27th.  That's when spring semester starts.  I figure on having maybe 2,500 posts by then.


----------

